# Munkavállalás mérnökként



## Fercsek Attila (2017 Február 14)

Sziasztok!

Több napos cic.gc.ca böngészés után arra jutottam, hogy egyszerűbb lenne itt feltennem a kérdéseim, hátha tudtok segíteni.

Röviden rólam: 24 éves friss diplomás járműmérnök vagyok, BME-n végeztem. IELTS vizsgám angolból 8 pontos lett, legjobb barátaim mind külföldiek, nyelvel nincsen gondom. Torontóban él egy kettős állampolgár (magyar/kanadai) barátom akinél munkakeresés idejére meg tudnék szállni. Eddig úgy gondoltam (naivan), hogy kiköltöznék hozzá, és közben keresnék munkát és úgy telepednék le...de...

Ha jól értelmeztem, akkor csak Express Entry-n keresztül lehet munkavízumot kapni? (job offerel együtt is csak 425 pontom van, ami nem lesz elég.)
Van más lehetőség a munkavállalásra, vagy akkor így jártam?

Előre is köszönöm a segítséget,
Attila


----------



## jacksZolee (2017 Február 15)

Szerintem nézz körül a Provincial programok között, hátha a mérnöki diplomáddal ott többre jutsz.


----------



## Fercsek Attila (2017 Február 21)

Tehat LMIA-val sincs eselyem szerintetek?
Mert ha jol ertelmeztem, akkor az "megkeruli" az express entrys working permit szuksegesseget es dolgozhatsz annak a cegnek aki kiadja.


----------



## jacksZolee (2017 Február 21)

Ha találsz egy céget, amelyik hajlandó megkérni az LMIA-t, elvégzi az ezzel kapcsolatos ügyintézést, akkor megkapod a munkavállalói vízumot és jöhetsz dolgozni. Ha már itt vagy és dolgozol, akkor már megkérheted a PR-t, amire kanadai munkahellyel már jobb esélyed lesz. Ráadásul ha itt dolgozol sima munkavállalói vízummal, még mindig eldöntheted, hogy maradni akarsz, vagy nem. Persze PR-ral is gondolkozhatsz ezen, de azt nehezebb megkapni. Szerintem próbáld meg. Azt nem mondom, hogy könnyű lesz, mert ha már egy cégnél akkora hiány van, hogy LMIA-t kérnek, hogy felvehessenek valakit külföldről, akkor valószínűleg olyasvalakit keresnek, akinek van tapasztalata. De még egyszer mondom, próbáld meg, ne add fel és akkor idejutsz. Ha meg sem próbálod, akkor biztosan nem.


----------



## jacksZolee (2017 Február 21)

Nem írtam, hogy könnyű az ügy, de ha nem próbálja meg, akkor 100%, hogy nem fog Kanadában dolgozni. Keresni kell egy céget, amelyik hajlandó erre. Vagy meg kel célozni egy Provincial programot. Például: SINP, MPNP.


----------



## jacksZolee (2017 Február 22)

vigilant írta:


> ezert irtam fentebb mennnnyyen egy autogyarba Mo-n akar szalagmunkasnak is
> onnet mar lehet eselye is (na de ha nem derogal odaig lemenni egy celert ... )
> 
> nnnaaa en pedig azt irtam le ,hogy a ceg mit KELL ,hogy vallaljon erte
> ...


Az alábbi linken megtekinthető, hogy hány cég kért és kapott LMIA-t 2014-ben és 2015-ben. Azért volt egy pár... 
https://www.canada.ca/en/employment...-labour-market-information/province.html#TOC1

De persze épp az általad említett okok miatt ajánlanám a Provincial Program-okat.


----------



## jacksZolee (2017 Február 22)

De van. Például Albertában. 
http://www.albertacanada.com/files/albertacanada/SRS_Engineering_NOC_List_Managers_Added_Comms.pdf
Meg Nova Scotia-ban:
https://novascotiaimmigration.com/wp-content/uploads/AppGuide-NSNP-NSDEE-English.pdf
Az ő szakmája a NOC2132-es kategória (automotive engineer).
Attila, szerintem kezdj el dolgozni a szakmádban, hogy legyen LEGALÁBB 1 év igazolható munkatapasztalatod és aztán hajrá! Az IELTS-ed jó, csak vigyázz, mert ha régen tetted le, akkor lejárhat! Képzett és legalább valamennyire tapasztalt mérnökökre mindig szükség lesz!


----------



## jacksZolee (2017 Február 22)

Miért? Mi a gáz velük? Nem csak Kanada nem csak Toronto


----------



## jacksZolee (2017 Február 22)

vigilant írta:


> gaz ?? az pont nincs !
> az univesum kozepe pedig - egy canadai tuggggyyyaaa ! ... te is ?


Most komolyan, mi a baj Albertával vagy Nova Scotia-val? Nem kell állandóan a rossz oldalát nézni mindennek...


----------

